# case backhoe



## bob.o (Jun 4, 2018)

can anybody help me identify my case tractor, I have ran every number stamped on the engine block that I can find and I still don't have the serial number , I need parts and I need to identify the engine to get them, i also need manuals, thanks Bob.o I will post pictures if contacted


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you are going to have to supply us some numbers and some photos as Case made backhoes from like 1957 up until at least yesterday. I have a 1957 - 320. Any idea of the year or model of your tractor/backhoe?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IF its a diesel.. I can give you that info in SECONDS!!
DBGFCC***-****
Just give me the #'s on the name plate on the injection pump.. EASY PEEZY..
AND can hook you up w/ the Case GURU.. he knows ALL THINGS Case & has parts.


----------



## bob.o (Jun 4, 2018)

pogobill said:


> I think you are going to have to supply us some numbers and some photos as Case made backhoes from like 1957 up until at least yesterday. I have a 1957 - 320. Any idea of the year or model of your tractor/backhoe?


I will get some pictures and post them, I think its a 430ck around 1968 but I am not sure the serial # that I got off a raised pad stamped onto the engine block is #345804464 I have tried to find out what size the motor is so I can get parts to rebuild it but nothing comes up with this #


----------



## bob.o (Jun 4, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> IF its a diesel.. I can give you that info in SECONDS!!
> DBGFCC***-****
> Just give me the #'s on the name plate on the injection pump.. EASY PEEZY..
> AND can hook you up w/ the Case GURU.. he knows ALL THINGS Case & has parts.


it is a gas engine, any ideas on how to find out what size it is with out the serial # cant find that.i will post some pictures shortly.


----------

